# Canadian Victoria Cross



## Bill Smy (29 Sep 2004)

It's widely known that the metal used to make the British VC comes from guns captured from the Russians during the Crimean War (the guns were probably of Chinese origin).

The question is from what material will the new Canadian VC be made? And have some already been made?


----------



## Fishbone Jones (29 Sep 2004)

Sorry Bill,

I know this doesn't answer your question, but it goes to the background of the material you refer to.

For a medal that is awarded for supreme gallantry, it is a singularly plain, a variable dark brown in colour and relatively unadorned object. It is also quite small, only 1.4 inches by 1.4 inches, weighs less than an ounce overall (about 25 grammes). All this simplicity and gravitas only adds to its eye-catching appearance and mystique. Once one has seen it, or a coloured illustration of it, it is readily recognised even amongst a whole chest-full of military medals. 

*The VC is made from scrap metal cut from the terminal bosses (cascabels) of two Chinese-made brass cannons captured from the Russians at the Battle of Sevastopol in the Crimean War, 150 years ago. These boss-less cannon stand outside an Officers' Mess in Woolwich, on the River Thames, in London, England. 


All the VC medals made to date, were cast and hand chased by the London Jeweller Messrs. Hancocks (now Hancocks and Company). 

The designer of the VC is said to be Mr. A.H. Armstead, who was commissioned by Messrs. Hancocks. There is thought to be enough gunmetal remaining in safe storage to make another 85 VCs. Of course, there are still the two remaining barrels of the Russian guns as a further source of supply were it ever needed! *


----------



## George Wallace (30 Sep 2004)

Another point......There is no Canadian Victoria Cross.   The Victoria Cross is British and is awarded to members of all Commonwealth Forces as the premier award for gallantry.     The Canadian Government tried a few years ago to stop the awarding of the Victoria Cross to Canadians and design our own, but that has faded away into history.  We have also not seen any Canadians win the Victoria Cross since the Second World War anyway.

GW


----------



## nULL (30 Sep 2004)

While not the Australian version of the VC (Victoria Cross for Australia, 1991) there is a version of the victoria cross that is unique to Canada; instead of "for valour" it says "pro valore" which is simply the latin translation. To the best of my knowledge, none have been awarded, yet.


----------



## Bill Smy (30 Sep 2004)

Canada, New Zealand and Australia all have their own award of the Victoria Cross. While the two latter have not altered the design, Canada has, as nULL has noted.

There was was some discussion at the time as to whether the Latin really translated to "For Valour", but I think that issue has died.

I beleive there was an Act of Parliament instituting the new Canadian VC, but I cannot locate it right now. I will check this out with my MP.

Check out the DND page which describes the new Canadian VC

http://www.dnd.ca/hr/dhh/honours_awards/engraph/honour_awards_e.asp?cat=3&Q_ID=1


----------



## Michael Dorosh (30 Sep 2004)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Another point......There is no Canadian Victoria Cross.   The Victoria Cross is British and is awarded to members of all Commonwealth Forces as the premier award for gallantry.       The Canadian Government tried a few years ago to stop the awarding of the Victoria Cross to Canadians and design our own, but that has faded away into history.   We have also not seen any Canadians win the Victoria Cross since the Second World War anyway.
> 
> GW



The Victoria Cross is officially part of the Canadian Honours System instituted in 1972.  Originally, the VC was done away with but it was reinstituted, in the Canadian form (with Latin inscription) I believe in the 1980s.  The Victoria Cross is indeed a Canadian decoration.


----------



## George Wallace (30 Sep 2004)

Michael Dorosh said:
			
		

> The Victoria Cross is officially part of the Canadian Honours System instituted in 1972. Originally, the VC was done away with but it was reinstituted, in the Canadian form (with Latin inscription) I believe in the 1980s. The Victoria Cross is indeed a Canadian decoration.



Michael....I may get into arguing semantics here and say that it is not a "Canadian" decoration, but a British one that is recognized by Canada, as are all United Nations decorations.  They are not Canadian, but United Nations.  If a Canadian is awarded a Victoria Cross, their citation is still sent to England for Royal approval and then awarded on behalf of the Sovereign, if I an not correct.

It doesn't really matter, as the Order of Precedence and the Sequence for Wearing Ribbons of Orders, Decorations and Medals for Canada has the Victoria Cross first, followed by the Cross of Valour (which I believe is the Medal that the Canadian Government tried to replace the VC with), then the three levels of the Order of Canada.  The next two medals for valour, the Star of Military Valour and the Star of Courage, are 19 and 20 in order of precedence, following behind the Order of Prince Edward Island.  The Meritorious Service Cross is 21, followed by Medal of Military Valour, Medal of Bravery and Meritorious Service Medal and Royal Victorian Medal.  This is where all the campaign, special service, and UN medals begin.  The UN medals all follow the Canadian Peacekeeping Service Medal.  

It is interesting that between the two highest medals for courage and the next medals for courage, are 16 medals that are presented on behalf of the Canadian people, by the Governor General, for political or artistic endeavours.

GW


----------



## Michael OLeary (30 Sep 2004)

Actually, the Canadian Victoria Cross is a different award than the British one. It is distinctive in form by the use of a Latin inscription "PRO VALORE" rather than the English inscription of the British medal "FOR VALOUR" and it received Royal sanction in 1993.


December 31, 1992

The Canadian Government requests Royal sanction to create a family of Military Valour Decorations. These decorations include three Military Valour Decorations, comprising the Victoria Cross (VC), the Star of Military Valour (SMV) and the Medal of Military Valour (MMV) has been designated and styled. These medals are incorporated into the Canadian honours and awards system to enable Canada to recognize members of the Canadian Forces, or members of an allied armed force serving with or in conjunction with the CF, for deeds of military valour.

February 02, 1993

Queen Elizabeth II approves the Letters Patent for a Canadian family of Military Valour Decorations comprising the Victoria Cross (VC), the Star of Military Valour (SMV) and the Medal of Military Valour (MMV).


----------



## George Wallace (30 Sep 2004)

Old habits are hard to break.  Like calling all Maintainers REME, we did not chose to change the name of our highest decoration for valour.

Out of curiosity; how many ways are we spelling Valour in Canada now?   ;D

GW


----------



## Michael OLeary (30 Sep 2004)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Out of curiosity; how many ways are we spelling Valour in Canada now?     ;D



Looks like three (English, French and Latin) depending on your choice of official language or award:


valour
valor
valore


----------



## jmacleod (3 Oct 2004)

I wrote to the present Minister of National Defence about the official address of Defence
Headquarters in Ottawa, and pointed out that the structure referred to should read;
Major-General George R. Pearkes V.C. Building, 101 COL By Drive Ottawa etc. The
"V.C." award does not appear after the Major-General's name at the present time, but
should - hopefully the official address will be amended. MacLeod, 3 October 2004


----------

